# How to learn basics of .NET & C#



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2008)

As you all know I am not at all a Developer or programmer but a designer, but these days while working with WPF there are many cases where I am unable to understand many thing releated to .net & C# programming. My developer team mates use terms about which I am a noob

I need help. I need to learn the basics of .net & C#, not the real extreme coding part, just the first 10% of whole .net. Like what is event, element system, functions, class etc etc

How do I learn this??? Can you guys refer me to some book or should I join some institute here. I have already mailed Microsoft publication for such books.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just install Visual studio and MSDN. It has amazing resources, getting started guide including step by step guide to create you first application. I like it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

lolz...history is repeating, vicious circle
Happyness is temporary, job sucks

Ontopic: I remember adi007 made some cool screen reader application using the MSDN documentation. Keep it close.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> As you all know I am not at all a Developer or programmer but a designer, but these days while working with WPF there are many cases where I am unable to understand many thing releated to .net & C# programming. My developer team mates use terms about which I am a noob
> 
> I need help. I need to learn the basics of .net & C#, not the real extreme coding part, just the first 10% of whole .net. Like what is event, element system, functions, class etc etc
> 
> How do I learn this??? Can you guys refer me to some book or should I join some institute here. I have already mailed Microsoft publication for such books.



Arey man, Zeeshan would be the best person to answer this.

BTW, the online MSDN VC# tut would be good I suppose.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 12, 2008)

I can PM you some ebook links if you like... they are pretty good imho. I made the transition from VS6 to VS2008 (a big jump) so I found a couple of books online. Not exactly legal, but you can order them if you like the ebook.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2008)

> Arey man, Zeeshan would be the best person to answer this.



Zeeshan got admission in _University of Guelph_, Canada. He is leaving Lucknow on 20th August. I am going to Lucknow to meet him only....his life is set in Microsoft as a Developer.

I just installed Vistual C# 2008 Express edition as this is the only language I need to know while designing apps in Microsoft Blend. Since I am a MVP, I registered & ordered some beginer books for C# from Microsoft for free. 

The MSDN Library is huge. I am learning by it now, going to need lots of internet connection. This is why I was asking for a book as I can read book even when I am offline, in Metro...in Loo....while getting bored on a date....etc etc. I will look for Beginers guide to C# 2008 in Landmark or other book stores. Any publication books you guys will recomend?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 12, 2008)

AFAIR Express editions come with MSDN package. Check installation.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 13, 2008)

^^^^ Yeah, I m checking that only along with online help

The MSDN Beginner Developer Learning Center is good. So far I have only studies what is meaning of terms, like private, public, variable, tag, element etc etc....will post here my other query soon..


----------

